# Holy sh$t temperature gradient!!!!



## drjeff (Dec 12, 2008)

This storm is NUTS.  The storm center is essentially passing over my office right now.  Have to drive North up Interstate 395 to get from my house to my office, and literally when I got to the "Exit in 1 mile sign" for where I get off I-395, the thermometer in my car was at 63 degrees and then I drove into this THICK fog bank and 1 mile later when I got to the exit, the fog was gone and the thermometer in my car was reading 38 degrees!!

25 degrees in 1 mile of latitude!!  Nuts.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow that is crazy..back when I was in college, the temperature dropped for 77 degrees at Sugarbush to 40 degrees in Burlington but that is 50 miles..


----------



## drjeff (Dec 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow that is crazy..back when I was in college, the temperature dropped for 77 degrees at Sugarbush to 40 degrees in Burlington but that is 50 miles..



I knew it was going to be a good one, since this AM as I was watching the morning news, the weatherman was reporting that it was 36 in the town where my office is, and after braving the drenching rain to bring my garbage can out to the curb this morning, it was WARM (reading 60 on the thermometer) at my house which is about 10 miles South of my office.  I was expecting a big drop, just not having all of it occur in under 1 mile!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 12, 2008)

drjeff said:


> This storm is NUTS.  The storm center is essentially passing over my office right now.  Have to drive North up Interstate 395 to get from my house to my office, and literally when I got to the "Exit in 1 mile sign" for where I get off I-395, the thermometer in my car was at 63 degrees and then I drove into this THICK fog bank and 1 mile later when I got to the exit, the fog was gone and the thermometer in my car was reading 38 degrees!!
> 
> 25 degrees in 1 mile of latitude!!  Nuts.



freaky -


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 12, 2008)

Snowing at Blue mountain right now!!!!!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 12, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> freaky -



My 3 other office staff who live South of the office have all walked in saying essentially "Wow did you see the fog bank" and "its WAY colder here than at home!"

CRAZY, CRAZY, CRAZY


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm working from home...we got about 8-10 inches of snow and now freezing rain here in the Southern Champlain Valley.  Landlord has not plowed the driveway.  Latest radar showed thunderstorms near Mount Snow :angry: and freezing rain made it as far west as Mansfield.  :roll:  Now they are forecasting r^&n up here for Monday and Tuesday.  

Good moisture, but the jet stream is just too far inland...it is too warm.  Our pattern is a warm up with rain, followed by a cold front and snow, bitter cold, and then dramatic warm up.  Mother nature is trying to work the kinks out I hope....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 12, 2008)

its started  snowing again here in St Lawrence Valley calling for another 2-5 here


----------



## awf170 (Dec 12, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> I'm working from home...we got about 8-10 inches of snow and now freezing rain here in the Southern Champlain Valley.  Landlord has not plowed the driveway.  Latest radar showed thunderstorms near Mount Snow :angry: and freezing rain made it as far west as Mansfield.  :roll:  Now they are forecasting r^&n up here for Monday and Tuesday.




Do you ever stop complaining about the weather?  Give up, it's New England,  you should expect this by now.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 12, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Do you ever stop complaining about the weather?  Give up, it's New England,  you should expect this by now.



lol, someone has a case of the mondays.   

on friday...

Austin, get up to sugarbush and give us a report.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> lol, someone has a case of the mondays.
> 
> on friday...
> 
> Austin, get up to sugarbush and give us a report.



I wanted to this morning, then I remembered that I didn't want to die trying to drive up 89.  Cannon was my limit, and they ended up getting rain.  So no skiing until tomorrow.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 12, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Do you ever stop complaining about the weather?  Give up, it's New England,  you should expect this by now.



Well, to be honest, that is my first comment about it in quite a while.  So I think you must have your wires crossed......

And except for the :roll: and :angry: icons, I was just stating that our pattern right now isn't good.  As the wise Bob R says, it is what it is.  I'm not particularly upset....in fact, am working from home right now and getting stuff done.  Will be skiing this weekend.  Nothing wrong there!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 12, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I wanted to this morning, then I remembered that I didn't want to die trying to drive up 89.  Cannon was my limit, and they ended up getting rain.  So no skiing until tomorrow.



Go ride your bike then and quit complaining:wink:


----------

